# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Как скрыть IP код?

## mazahzka

Как скрыть свой ип код на компе??????????
В "тотал командере" ета фишка неработает.......... :Embarassed: 


 другая ваша тема удалена. для подобного есть раздел "юмор"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Trotil

Используйте анонимайзеры или программу HideIP.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Используйте анонимайзеры или программу HideIP.


hideIP вещь на удивление бесполезная... максимум можно оценить труд програмистов яндекса... потому как в зависимости от используемого в этой проге проксика (точнее страны к которой он относится) будут меняться баннеры и функция *поиск в регионе ...* больше не один сайт выдаваемым данной прогой данным не поверил.
Если так хочется скрыться лучше взять Proxy Switcher он загружает кучу проксиков и сам их тестирует, в списке дает данные о стране и работоспособности, автоматически прописывает данные в ie (правда seamonkey на него плевать хотела)...

----------


## Eraser

GhostSurf
нужно только купить ключик. Подкупает быстродействием. Одно только плохо - функции свича прокси у него нету и диапазон их ограничен.

----------


## mazahzka

> GhostSurf
> нужно только купить ключик. Подкупает быстродействием. Одно только плохо - функции свича прокси у него нету и диапазон их ограничен.


Ето какой ключик некогда неслышал?????????????? (просвети) :Huh:

----------


## Eraser

> Ето какой ключик некогда неслышал?????????????? (просвети)


Сейчас просвещу в личку, так и быть  :Cheesy:

----------


## TANUKI

А как насчет Steganos?

----------


## mazahzka

> Сейчас просвещу в личку, так и быть


Большое спасиба  :Smiley:  попробую!!!

----------


## Eraser

> А как насчет Steganos?


Стеганос, которым я когда-то пользовался, страдал нерабочими/кое-как-рабочими проксями, да и ко всему прочему, например, яндекс и гугль к ним относились скептически и не пускали  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

> Стеганос, которым я когда-то пользовался, страдал нерабочими/кое-как-рабочими проксями, да и ко всему прочему, например, яндекс и гугль к ним относились скептически и не пускали


Хм... юзал с год назад 6-ю и 7-ю версии. На быстром канале (у меня кабельный интерент был) программа работала нормально. Медленней грузились страницы, но там надо было тайминг обновления проксей увеличить до пары минут. Когда перешел на ADSL работать стало нереально. А так, на мой взгляд, неплохое решение. кстати, тот же PlatinumIP (или Хайд айПи) у меня так и не работал несмотря на высе усилия, перебранные версии  :Smiley:

----------


## !staget

Вообще прог очень много. Например: TOR - бесплатно в Инете на русском. Официалка.

 Staget

----------


## Толик

TOR чего то не работает... у меня стоит плагин к Maxthon - TOR 
Когда его включаю сайты не открываются - невозможно отобразить страницу

----------


## rdog

Толик-TOR  тор работает) и надеюсь  еще  долго будет работать!))  возможно что проблема у вас? Maxthon-ядро Trident от Microsoft Internet Explorer. Атеперь прочтем  с оф.TOR-Если вы используйте другой браузер (не Firefox), вам придётся самостоятельно указать настройки прокси.)-ПОДРОБНЕЕ ТУТ-http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-web.html.ru

----------


## Толик

Хм... так то ведь плагин к Maxthon - спец. сделанный... на сайте писали что ничего настраивать и скачивать не надо... поставить плагин - всё настроено... но чего то не пашет...

----------


## rdog

Толик-  а где брали  плаг  спецом  под Maxthon ?  сылу можно глянуть?

----------


## Толик

http://maxthon.org.ru/

MaxTor 1.2.0 - плагин для анонимного серфинга с использованием системы "луковой" маршрутизации TOR. Не требует установки дополнительного софта (все нужные приложения уже входят в его состав). 
http://maxthon.org.ru/plugin/MaxTor1.2.0-rus.m2p - прямая ссылка на плагин

----------


## rdog

Толик-попробуйте  поискать решение  проблемы  тут -http://forum.maxthon.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=20 или  тут-http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=5&topic=17476&glp(это их сборка) .

----------


## petyanamlt

Вот я например пишу этот пост в opensolaris  запущеной под virtualbox и все это крутиться на линукс машине  :Smiley: 
Но это просто ради эксперимента.
Если вам не для очень серьезных дел. то хватит анонимайзеров типа JAP и.т.д.
Ну а если что-то серьезное задумали используйте платные прокси.

----------


## rdog

petyanamlt-линух эт хорошо)) но причем тут virtualbox ? и анонимность? JAP-? самый худший вариант анонимности((платные прокси-Платный proxy-сервер не может быть абсолютно анонимным - соответствующие организации всегда смогут вычислить тебя, если возникнет такая необходимость

----------


## petyanamlt

[QUOTE]Платный proxy-сервер не может быть абсолютно анонимным - соответствующие организации всегда смогут вычислить тебя, если возникнет такая необходимость/QUOTE]
Ну это смотря у кого и где покупать :Smiley: 
[QUOTEpetyanamlt-линух эт хорошо)) но причем тут virtualbox ? и анонимность?/QUOTE]
Да забыл сказать, что линукс еще и через пару пркси в инет выходит.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ребят в инете если что ни чего анонимного нет в принципе  :Wink:  Все это очень и очень условно! Хотя при соблюдении некоторых мер, условную анонимность все же можно обеспечить. А вообще для того чтоб скрыть IP для того чтоб стянуть нужные файлы с файлопомоек типа рапиды и других, использую Proxy Switcher (упомянутой нашей   леди модератором ScratchyClaws)  :Smiley:  очень удобно + можно закинуть и протестить на работоспособность и свои списки проксиков.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## petyanamlt

> Ребят в инете если что ни чего анонимного нет в принципе


Да брось ты.......

----------


## borka

> Ребят в инете если что ни чего анонимного нет в принципе


Теоретически - да, практически - до первого провайдера, который откажется выдать логи.  :Wink:

----------


## pig

Сегодня откажется - завтра сядет за пособничество террористам. Или его админ вдруг перейдёт на другую, более денежную, работу.

----------


## borka

> Сегодня откажется - завтра сядет за пособничество террористам. Или его админ вдруг перейдёт на другую, более денежную, работу.


Про отечественных провайдеров речь не идет.

----------


## srabi

Внимательно прочти матчасть! Установи Firefox, зайди на https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2275/, установи TOR. Вперед!

----------


## pig

> Про отечественных провайдеров речь не идет.


Насчёт пособничества террористам - это, скорее, даже в Штатах больше применяется.

----------


## borka

> Насчёт пособничества террористам - это, скорее, даже в Штатах больше применяется.


Вероятно, пособничество террористам нужно будет доказать?

----------


## pig

> Вероятно, пособничество террористам нужно будет доказать?


Насколько я знаю, по Закону О Патриотизме для применения превентивных мер достаточно подозрения.

----------


## borka

> Насколько я знаю, по Закону О Патриотизме для применения превентивных мер достаточно подозрения.


Как это будет соотноситься, скажем, с китайскими провайдерами?

----------


## pig

> Как это будет соотноситься, скажем, с китайскими провайдерами?


С китайскими - никак, если напрямую. Но на них есть свои власти, которым можно пообещать приватную информацию о тибетских сепаратистах. В обмен на...

----------


## Ivaemon

Почему-то никто не упоминает toonel.net, джава-тунеллирование. А ведь реально работает, и шустро - гораздо быстрее тора.

----------


## borka

> С китайскими - никак, если напрямую. Но на них есть свои власти, которым можно пообещать приватную информацию о тибетских сепаратистах. В обмен на...


Пока договорятся - ротейт логов пройдет несколько раз...

----------

